

Startup investing is still relationship- and location-driven - jedberg
https://medium.com/@arlogilbert/silicon-valley-s-dirty-secret-67b1f0efdce

======
greenyoda
_" The problem is that within a reasonable proximity of these founders, there
are no venture firms, so they will not be discovered. Without the capital
needed to hire additional engineers, sales people, and build infrastructure,
their idea will wither and die."_

It's still possible to bootstrap a company without venture capital. For
example, the founders might live off their own savings for a couple of years
until they have a product to sell. Or the founders can supplement their income
by doing contract work on the side.

Also, not all startups need huge investments in infrastructure because not
every startup creates a consumer product that's used by millions of users. For
example, if your product is a developer tool, all you might need is a simple
$50-per-month virtual server where the product can be downloaded.

------
AndrewKemendo
Great article. I think the big thing for me that Arlo left out was the
parallel process for someone who is already connected:

1\. Call rich investor friend tell him my idea and who is on the tentative
team (provided we get the $2M in seed funding)

2\. (optional) e-mail him pitch deck

3\. Funds are wired

------
dang
The article's title breaks the HN guidelines, so we changed it to a
representative sentence from the text. Happy to change it again if anyone
suggests a better one.

~~~
jedberg
Question: In the future, should I attempt to summarize the article or use the
exact title from the post (which I think is another HN rule?)

Because I agree that the title was terrible but I've been scolded in the past
for changing titles.

~~~
dang
The guideline is: "Otherwise please use the original title, unless it is
misleading or linkbait." (It has never said to always use the exact title,
though people sometimes misremember it that way. More discussion at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9898976](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9898976),
if anyone cares.)

So yes, please do change misleading or linkbait titles to make them not be
misleading or linkbait.

When changing a title, it's better to find accurate, neutral language in the
article itself than to make up something new. We usually look at subtitles,
introductory sentences, or (if necessary) the body of the text. Occasionally
we don't find anything suitable for a title and have to make one up, but
that's rare.

~~~
jedberg
Cool, thanks for the clarification!

